
Exploiting security holes in Flash Player for Android to jailbreak - Grauwolf
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/07/06/flash-player-security
======
jsz0
I'm surprised we haven't heard more about the increasing difficulty of rooting
Android phones. On an open platform I would expect this option to exist in the
Settings menu somewhere maybe with a warning that it might void your warranty
or crash your phone. I don't think people should be advocating Android as a
free/open alternative until this situation is resolved. It's very misleading.

------
jessor
i wonder if someone smells the business model in this.

~~~
necrecious
You mean virus protection software for your phone? :p

~~~
ydant
How about purposefully not providing Adobe Flash on your mobile dev ice
because it's insecure and unstable?

Nah, that'll never work.

~~~
benologist
It doesn't really matter much that Flash has vulnerabilities, being the #1
google result for facebook login, or a fake login, or a scam email, or a fake
app is more than enough to exploit people.

